# European Cow Parts In Supplements?



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

As everybody knows there has a been a growing crisis in the beef industry throughout Europe this year over the spread of BSE (bovine spongioform encephalopathy)amongst the cattle. It is believed to be the source of the brain-destroying Creutzfeldt-Jakob in humans.While the FDA has been very adament that the disease has not penetrated the US cattle population at this time, and all beef is safe from this, a hole in the protective fabric may have appeared and is being investigated by the FDA.Some supplements contain beef products including beef proteins and even beef brain sourced material. The majority of these are made in the USA. Importation to the US of European beef was banned and the practice of putting cow parts in cow feed that started it all in Europe was banned.However, they recently found that certain companies were illegally bringing in European bovine-derived materials which may have included brain and nerve parts and putting them in the supplements. That's a no-no.While the FDA investigates the sources of the cow stuff in some supplements it is suggested that people check for cow (bovine) content in their supplements and avoid it.More can be learned at www.mad-cow.org. have a CFDMNL________________ www.leapallergy.conm


----------

